# Battered sausage stuffed jalapenos



## BrianGSDTexoma (Dec 8, 2019)

Looking a recipe and techniques to make those peppers some BBQ stands have.  Last ones tried to make blew up in fryer


----------



## boykjo (Dec 8, 2019)

If you google your thread " Battered sausage stuffed Jalapenos you will find some recipes and techniques.  I haven't found any threads here.....I think they would need to be chilled before frying........
My 2 cents

Boykjo


----------



## tropics (Dec 8, 2019)

Brian Trommater said:


> Looking a recipe and techniques to make those peppers some BBQ stands have.  Last ones tried to make blew up in fryer


We don't deep fry them Pan Fry they stay together
Richie
Next time I make them I will make a step by step.


----------

